# Turbulent world,only peaceful putting green



## crabapple (Aug 5, 2011)

I always think the world seems so unpeaceful recently, so many accidents, and so many disasters, Japan's earth quake, America's air crash,China's Moving the car accidents. Among all the disasters, what gave the deepest impression is Norway's bomb and shooting attack, at least 93 people die in the accidents.

All of these make me afeared, I sometimes even think whether the 2012 would come, so I try to find a way to forget all of that. I begin to play golf because of some reasons, I think feel the green course maybe a way to forget all the unhappiness on the world, so I hope I can enjoy my golf life on the putting green, I also hope the world can become as peaceful as the golf course.
:dunno:


----------

